# Are you man enough?



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you think you could handle this monster. I don't think I could.








It can be seen here: https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/grd/d/sears-craftsman-45-snowblower/6433909732.html


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It needs an impeller kit and the owner is complaining about sticking snow in the chute. Lol


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

yes but auto turn is smooth as butter
i will be getting set of comp ariens skids and adjusting the scrapper already seems smooth to me
have to wait till i use thrus to see


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i almost bought something like that about a month ago. it was not quite as new but in really good shape and the owner was only asking like $500 or something like that which was super cheap for a monster that big. now after using my 30" wide machine i am glad i didn't buy it. my driveway isn't smooth enough to benefit from a machine that large. even the 30" machine is almost too large and clumsy. i have almost been thinking about trying to trade it for something a bit smaller possibly with autosteer. not really liking the trigger turning.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

It would be perfect for turning compost piles.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looking at the pic the auger on the right side seems to be on backwards, no wonder it doesn't blow snow well


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

No and thank you, anything past 28" width with wheels is "NO BUENO" for me, used a friends 1332 ariens onces to clear hard plowed in snow and all that thing did was ride up the bank every chance it got. We'll talk if the owner puts tracks on the machine .


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> looking at the pic the auger on the right side seems to be on backwards, no wonder it doesn't blow snow well


Interesting, I guess I'm not seeing it. They look correct to me, what am I missing?


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

My 1130se is probably as big as any normal person would want. As mentioned I also find I ride up on the EOD snow and sometimes have to back up and hit it again. Plus it takes up a lot of room in my garage.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

as with numerous things in life bigger is not always better

auger orientation on this one looks the same...


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Seems like a great machine if you have a long straight driveway because you could do it in one run to the end and then come back.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The augers are correct..

Scot


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

A fellow bought one of these here a couple years back to clear sidewalks. Seemed like it would be ideal, clear in one pass.( bylaws call for 42 inches cleared) Not to be. It was so difficult to load /unload, turn around it was just not practical. Was faster and easier with a 28 inch and make 2 passes.He had it for sale after a couple uses


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm working on getting my 42" snowblower back together, but this will have a steering wheel, and a seat.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> I'm working on getting my 42" snowblower back together, but this will have a steering wheel, and a seat.


Yes...thats a whole other story. Muscling a 45 inch blower would be a workout for sure.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'll be trying out my 924 32 in Ariens that I did over for the first time after the storm....I'll know then if a bigger blower is as good as it sounds. My ST 824 with the Chondra has always been easy to use and powerful enough to always do the job. We all have a little Tim the Tool man in us I guess.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck! I've had a 26", currently have a 24". I think, for my driveway, 28" is as big as I'd want to go. I can't imagine 40"+ for a walk-behind!


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Auger is right on both machines.. in my humble opinion ( yellow ones are hard to see)


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Here's the specs on the craftsman.*

Description Item # 07188878000P Model # 88878

Maximize Snow Removal Performance with This 45" Dual-Stage Gas Snow Blower 

Featuring a brawny 420cc engine, the Craftsman 45" Dual-Stage Gas Snow Blower is built for heavy-duty use. Extra wide 45-inch clearing width means your driveway will be clear in minutes. The deluxe Glide-Tech skid shoes slide over pavers and bricks smoothly ensuring damage-free performance. Features like plow style handles, Zero-turn steering system, heated hand grips and push-button electric start make snow removal a breeze.

Dual 16" x 6.5" X-Trac tires in this 45" Dual-Stage Gas Snow Blower offer greater traction in slippery snow terrains. In-dash LED headlight sheds a glow on your clearing path, enhancing visibility for added safety. Watch in amazement as the tool-less drift cutters knife through hard-packed, icy snow drifts, making it easier to power your way through and efficiently clear them. Park this potent snow thrower in your garage reassured that the patented deluxe Glide-Tech skid shoes will eliminate the chance of rust stains.

Use the remote chute control on this Craftsman 45" Dual-Stage Gas Snow Blower for a 190-degree rotation adjustment while on-the-go
With six forward and two reverse, power-propelled speeds you can power through everything from light powdered snow to heavy wet slush
A 45-inch clearing width and a 22-inch intake height lets you clear a wide driveway with ease
Extreme capacity discharge chute throws large volumes of snow in a tight pattern avoiding snow blow back
Single hand operation enhances the ease for on-the-go adjustments
420cc four-cycle OHV Craftsman engine comes with trigger controlled Zero-turn steering technology for better maneuverability
16" x 6.5" X-Trac tires and tool-less drift cutters are ideal for use in heavy snow conditions
Heated hand grips and mitten-grip starter handle for comfortable operation in cold temperatures
Large deluxe Glide-Tech skid shoes keep driveway damage-free
It's available in a black/red finish
Item Weight: 490 lbs.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Item Weight: 490 lbs.! That weighs more than my 15000 watt generator!


----------



## Newt (Dec 27, 2016)

Years ago I saw this huge walk behind snowblower on the cover of a magazine, maybe Popular Mechanics not sure. It had an 8 cylinder motor with 2 tracks that ran on hydraulics. This thing was a monster of a machine with a very wide cut. Wish I had the picture to show you guys. Also it had all new parts on it so it didn't look like a piece of junk.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL, a 45 inch blower should come with hydraulics and a heated cab ... lol

My 26 inch Yardman walks through 15 inches or more with ease ...


----------



## Newt (Dec 27, 2016)

*Found it*

https://www.popsci.com/node/205277


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

255


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Newt (Dec 27, 2016)

russ01915 said:


>


Wow. Like to see this one in a video.


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> Do you think you could handle this monster. I don't think I could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a dually, so it needs a diesel. Can't have one without the other.

Probably takes 85% of the 420's output to just to move it and spin the equipment in the bucket. 

Might even be interlocked to prevent doing both at the same time.:wink2:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> looking at the pic the auger on the right side seems to be on backwards, no wonder it doesn't blow snow well


Augers are on OK, I checked some of the other photos on the listing, and one photo shows them from the front where you can see they are on right. It does look as if the right side augers are offset 90 degrees to the left side however. 

These big blowers were introduced years ago, but didn't seem to last long on the market, at least not in Canada. Have not seen any advertised or on any showroom floors in at least 3 years at least. Remember seeing quite a few complaints about difficulty handling, flexing, and general poor performance, not to mention parking the thing.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

144


----------

